# Les barrettes RAM des portables sont les mêmes que des ordi bureau ?



## deLphaeus (5 Février 2004)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai dans mon PC une barrette de 256 mo DDR 2100, sachant que j'ai un PwB Alu 12", elles sont compatibles non ?


----------



## Soba (5 Février 2004)

Malheureusement non ...

La taille de la barette est plus petite pour les portables ... 
Pour un ordi de bureau c'est de la dimm-2100 et pour l'ibook il faut de la sodimm-2100 ...

Tu peux toujours essayer de la mettre sur ton ibook ... mais faudra en couper une partie


----------



## deLphaeus (5 Février 2004)

lol ok, vais me chercher un cutter alors


----------



## lelavabeau (5 Février 2004)

l'alu 12 c'est bien de la 2100 à 266 mhz mais de la sodimm qui a un format plus petit donc tu pourras pas


----------



## deLphaeus (5 Février 2004)

dommage j'aurais pu économiser un peu de sous ...


----------



## vincmyl (5 Février 2004)

Oué c'est de la SO DIMM et elle est plus cher


----------



## lelavabeau (5 Février 2004)

Boudiou oui que c'est plus cher, en parlant mémoire quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller une marque pas mal pour mon portable en pc2700 à 333, la dane elec me semble pas mal, mais y a peut être aussi bien et moins cher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, une tite barette de 512 que je voudrai


----------



## vincmyl (5 Février 2004)

Depeches toi car j'ai lu sur Macbidouille que la DDR augmente...


----------



## deLphaeus (5 Février 2004)

lelavabeau a dit:
			
		

> Boudiou oui que c'est plus cher, en parlant mémoire quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller une marque pas mal pour mon portable en pc2700 à 333, la dane elec me semble pas mal, mais y a peut être aussi bien et moins cher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



www.crucial.com moins cher que dane elec et services rapides, je vais commander chez eux la semaine prochaine.


----------

